# AC Schnitzer Type III Wheels



## Samantha (May 15, 2002)

I've got AC Schnitzer Type III rims and the center piece of my rim either got jacked or somehow fell off :dunno: Does anyone know where I can get a replacement? I live in Santa Barbara, but ordering online is not a problem...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2004)

I dont know if these are exactly what you need...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43961&item=7938177467&rd=1


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2004)

There is also these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43961&item=7938561763&rd=1


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2004)

Or if you want to go from a more reputable source than ebay....

http://www.cecwheels.com/images/medialibrary/acs_e46sedan_price_guide.pdf


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Do you have the painted ones or the chrome ones?


----------



## Samantha (May 15, 2002)

They are not chrome. Thanks alot for the info!


----------

